# Which scope ?



## bear catcher (Nov 5, 2003)

i'm looking to get another scope for my '06. i have a 4x with a 32mm bell.Yeah the last couple of afternoons have been darker but i've been having a tough time seeing thru this scope after 5:15pm.
I don't want to go any bigger than 40mm but does any scope company have a scope that illuminates at 40mm better than another ?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

In the $400 +/- range it's hard to beat a Zeiss Conquest, Bushnell 4200 Elite or Leupold VX-II. You can view them at www.riflescopes.com


----------



## HughJorgen (Oct 3, 2010)

my guess is that outof the ones listed above, having owned all three, that the bushnell is the "brightest" of them all. You can get a 3-9x40 bushnell elite 4200 for $250-300 if you shop around.

The nice feature of the bushnell is that it has rainguard, most other scopes do not.

Maybe check out www.grafs.com they have good deals now & then.


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

I'm very happy with my Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x40. It's around $200. The brightest scope I've ever had was a Swift. Swift's site could use some work though. Click on "riflescopes" to drop down a menu to view their scopes. http://www.swift-sportoptics.com/rs_premier.htm


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

haven't been able to compare it to a lot of other scopes but the redfield that i bought seems to be a heck of a good scope and it's backed by leupold with a lifetime warranty and it's made in the USA! Ive been very happy.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

My Conquest is the brightest scope I've owned, and I've owned a bunch. Burris Signature are nice and bright as well. The Bushnell 4200 series are very nice and bright. Leupold VX-II and VX-3 are pretty good but not really as bright as the above.

It boils down to price and ergonomics really. Try to go look through as many as you can. They all look good in the store, so see if they will let you go and look at stuff outside with them. Look into shadows at 100 yards for details.


----------



## bchez (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a swift 3X9X40 on my muzzleloader. Clear and bright as my Leoupold and cheaper, plus the if there's a problem with it the just put a new one on and send your old one in.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

bersh said:


> My Conquest is the brightest scope I've owned, and I've owned a bunch. Burris Signature are nice and bright as well. The Bushnell 4200 series are very nice and bright. Leupold VX-II and VX-3 are pretty good but not really as bright as the above.
> 
> *It boils down to price and ergonomics really*. Try to go look through as many as you can. They all look good in the store, so see if they will let you go and look at stuff outside with them. Look into shadows at 100 yards for details.


Just wondering, how does ergonomics fit into this with a scope?


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

ENCORE said:


> Just wondering, how does ergonomics fit into this with a scope?


Eye relief, texture and ease of moving the power ring, etc.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

ENCORE said:


> Just wondering, how does ergonomics fit into this with a scope?


In addition to what was mentioned above, the layout of the scope, space between front and rear bells, the way the adjustments work, side focus vs. objective for parallax, quick reticle focus vs. turning the entire ocular, reticle design and layout (no, they're not all the same), etc. These all come into play and depending on the gun will affect how well they fit and function.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

For those shopping, I have bought a few items off the sample list at the riflescope.com site and been very pleased.

http://www.samplelist.com/Riflescopes-C4.aspx


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

UPhiker said:


> Eye relief, texture and ease of moving the power ring, etc.


Well, there's two of them that I can agree with. Eye relief and the ease of moving the power ring. The power ring being the largest of the ergonomic contributing factor. Unless you were holding it, texture has nothing to do with it.

P.S. Most people can't spell ergonomics, let alone have a clue what it is or what it stands for. However, its great to see that its being brought up. Having spent the majority of my working carrer doing exactly that, ERGOMIMICS/HUMAN FACTORS ENGINEERING.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

bersh said:


> In addition to what was mentioned above, the layout of the scope, space between front and rear bells, the way the adjustments work, side focus vs. objective for parallax, quick reticle focus vs. turning the entire ocular, reticle design and layout (no, they're not all the same), etc. These all come into play and depending on the gun will affect how well they fit and function.


Bersh,

Read post #12. I'm a retired professional ergonomist


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

If you're interested in the Bushnell 4200 series, Natchez has a good sale going on now, got an email Monday from them. Don't have a 4200, but I have purchased from Natchez a few times and they are a good outfit. 

As far as ergonomics go, one of the best improvements I've seen lately with scopes is side focus. Picked up a Nikon Monarch for my varmint gun and it was my 1st side focus scope. Nice improvement over eye piece focus. 

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentId=productSearch&searchItem=bushnell elite 4200


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

FYI- 
I ordered a Bushnell 3-9x40 elite 4200 last night from Cabelas for 199.99, I also took advantage of their 20.00 gift card that I beleive expires today.

This will be my third elite scope and probably the best price I've paid so far


----------



## mva5142 (Aug 18, 2008)

a cabelas alpha series scope 3-12X40 for 79$ plus shipping. They are fully multi coated, and water/shock/fogproof. Regularly 150, on sale in their online bargain cave. I had narrowed it down to that one and the pentax gameseeker 3-9x40. But not having an opportunity to look through either, went with the one that had the best return policy! I'll let you guys know how it works. Reviews were pretty decent on it.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

I've had a Burris Full Field II 4.5x14x42. On my 7mag Love it Shot lots of Mulies and chucks with it.:coolgleam

Try BearBasinOutfitters.com, best prices.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

mva5142 said:


> a cabelas alpha series scope 3-12X40 for 79$ plus shipping. They are fully multi coated, and water/shock/fogproof. Regularly 150, on sale in their online bargain cave. I had narrowed it down to that one and the pentax gameseeker 3-9x40. But not having an opportunity to look through either, went with the one that had the best return policy! I'll let you guys know how it works. Reviews were pretty decent on it.


Good luck with that. There are a couple reviews that are less than flattering. I had a buddy that swore by Cabelas scopes as being great for the money. He now swears at them and no longer owns any of them.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

vans said:


> FYI-
> I ordered a Bushnell 3-9x40 elite 4200 last night from Cabelas for 199.99, I also took advantage of their 20.00 gift card that I beleive expires today.
> 
> This will be my third elite scope and probably the best price I've paid so far


That was a screaming deal with the coupon.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nikon makes a good scope for the money..and of course Leupold is one of my favorites..long eye relief... I want more than 3" of relief on any rifle. the samplelist.com is a good place to buy optics..Good Luck


----------

